# Book Review: Equipping Modern Patriots



## Ben Byers (Aug 24, 2014)

*Book Review for: EMP Equipping Modern Patriots, by Jonathan Hollerman*

I normally don't leave reviews, but had to this time because the book was that good. I just finished reading this and have to say it is easily one of the best prepping books I've ever read (definitely in my top 5). I have been prepping for over a decade and I have amassed a large library of prepping and survival books on numerous topics over the years. Some of my favorites are James Wesley Rawles "Patriots", William Forstchen's "One Second After", Joel Skousen's "The Secure Home", "Tappan on Survival" by Mel Tappan, and the "SAS Survival Handbook". I hate poorly edited books and I can tell you with certainty that I only noticed one or two errors in the entire book (I do have the new 2nd edition though, and can't speak to what the 1st edition looked like).
Equipping Modern Patriots was fantastic from start to finish and I read it in two days while earmarking over 20 pages and ruining a new highlighter. The author's background as a former military SERE Specialist and his expertise in survival demonstrates itself throughout the book. It was written similar to "Patriots" in a fictional story format that also contains lots of excellent advice, but unlike "Patriots", the storyline was a bit more believable. I really enjoyed how the characters were practical and down to earth, the action scenes were very realistic, the story flowed quickly, it had some great plot twists, and most importantly, it offered lots of great advice for people who haven't prepared at all as well as those who can't realistically make a living while residing at a million dollar off grid retreat location. That's not to say that advanced retreat ideas weren't covered, it's just that the author offers lots of practical advice for the unprepared as well. There are a lot of ideas that I haven't read about before or even considered as well as ideas confirming my own plans and preparations.
The author paints a very realistic and horrifying picture of what the country would look like if we ever lost the electric grid from an EMP attack. If you're looking for a gung ho, Rambo type survivalist book with the main characters cussing every other word, womanizing, and fighting off some army, then look elsewhere. The shootout scenes in this book are very realistic, including the raw emotions that follow a shootout. It is an unpredictable book with plenty of twists and turns that ends with the door open for a sequel&#8230; ahem, Mr. Hollerman. I would, and I have, recommended this book to everyone I know that is prepping for the hard times ahead. An absolute must read!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I read it about 6 months ago...I have a strong military background with survival training as well...I echo the comments of the OP. A very good book to read.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks Ben and welcome.
Read it too, very good book.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

We'll I thank Ben for introducing me to my next book. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Ben Byers (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks guys... been reading this forum for a while and figured I'd finally join and contribute. I get frustrated with most of the prepping fiction I buy. Either the grammar is so horrible that it makes the book unreadable or it's written by a good author that doesn't know what they're talking about. In fact, I've probably quit reading halfway through the last five prepping fiction books I've bought on Amazon. This one was fantastic though... just thought I'd give everyone a heads up. 
Also, I just picked up a new AR the other day. Grabagun.com has Colt LE6920 with magpul furniture on clearance for $879 right now!!! If you've ever considered getting a mil-spec AR, you'll know that is an insane price. My local dealer said his distributor purchase price was $950 for the same model and he sells them for $1,100.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Ben. I agree about the screamin' Colt LE6920 deals this Summer but found that book to be a real yawn. Maybe I need to go back and re-read it one of these days. Speaking of books, right now I'm halfway through "The Road" and DEAR GOD is it depressing! Extremely well written but it makes "One Second After" seem like a light hearted children's story.


----------



## vtwhelen (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi new to forum I had a hard time reconcileing they fact that the main carecter looted 3 pharmacies and gas station and grocery store and planned on looting a gun shop
Than a few chapters later shot a kid for killing a cow.


----------



## Ben Byers (Aug 24, 2014)

vtwhelen, I am not saying you should like the book, as everyone has different tastes in literature. But I have to say that your one point is grossly distorted. I just finished the book and at NO point did they "shoot a kid for killing a cow". In the story they went to verbally confront looters who were in the act of stealing a cow from their farm when they were attacked by one of the looter' lookouts hiding in the woods and a shootout ensued. They defended themselves, and later found out that one of the assailants that was killed (who was also shooting at them) was a teenager. The main character(who didn't know it was a teen at the time) in the book was really tore up over it and puked when he found out if I remember correctly. I felt the author did a really good job describing the emotional fall out after a shootout and how hard it was psychologically on everyone involved even though they were just defending themselves. as opposed to most books where the survivalist is some gung-ho kill-happy character with no emotional misgivings to taking another life. Just my two cents...


----------



## Ben Byers (Aug 24, 2014)

VTwhelen also brings up a good point on looting and I think it is a good topic to debate, which you don't see much of. Most people either fall into 2 camps, the Never ever ever loot, or the I'm going to not prepare ahead and then loot everything I find scumbags. I thought the author's explanation and justification was actually pretty solid. Looting is not a black or white act, it is fluid. While we are all here trying to plan ahead for a SHTF scenario, when is it okay to loot(or is it)? I'd love to hear some other opinions. 
My Philosophy: I believe that if it is a short term or slow slide into a SHTF scenario and law and order are still prevalent, IE a pandemic, or financial collapse, then you don't loot and you acquire your supplies by legal channels. But in an EMP scenario(like the book) where it is an instantaneous collapse and the grid ain't coming back for years, then why not loot the big chain stores. It's going to happen anyway. Now, when it comes to looting individual people, groups, or small mom and pop stores that need those supplies to live, then no. It's never okay to loot from someone, ever... After an EMP, corporations cease to exist and there is no value to money, the stock market disappears etc.. I doubt the corporate investors that technically own the big Albertson's/SaveALot,Walmart etc.. stores give a crap about people taking food from the stores. They are just trying to survive the looters in their own upscale neighborhoods. Okay, so let's take "Walking Dead" TV series. No one ever complains or demonizes them for stealing food from random stores etc... why? because everyone is dead and you're not technically stealing from anyone that cares or needs the stuff. I would say that looting big corporate supermarkets shortly after an EMP, is the same thing. The people that technically own the stuff don't care about the fact that you're stealing canned beans, they are just trying to stay alive. Again, I am talking in the case with NO law and order, and a long term SHTF, not looting for a hurricane or something... I just think that all these people that think that they wouldn't raid their local grocery store when they are watching their kids starve to death in front of their eyes are kidding themselves.
In the story, the main character "loots" two pharmacies to acquire insulin for his diabetic grandfather and for an elderly woman whom he had just met and was trying to help(for the record, I think the main character does take some antibiotics, some various other medicines as well). If it was my kid with asthma or a close relative with diabetes, I wouldn't think twice about stealing from a pharmacy. Is it morally superior to watch you loved one die a slow and painful death? I don't think so... If I remember correctly, I think he even leaves some vials behind. 

Anyways, my opinion on the subject is pretty close to what the author put forward. Never, ever take from your fellow man or another survivor or you deserve to get shot. You should strive to be completely prepared when the collapse does come so you can be totally self sufficient. But if it comes before you can spend $6,000 on two years of food storage, I'd be first in line, taking some food from a big chain grocery store... I'm okay with that(again, only in certain long-term SHTF scenarios).

What do you guys think?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Ben Byers said:


> vtwhelen, I am not saying you should like the book, as everyone has different tastes in literature. But I have to say that your one point is grossly distorted. I just finished the book and at NO point did they "shoot a kid for killing a cow". In the story they went to verbally confront looters who were in the act of stealing a cow from their farm when they were attacked by one of the looter' lookouts hiding in the woods and a shootout ensued. They defended themselves, and later found out that one of the assailants that was killed (who was also shooting at them) was a teenager. The main character(who didn't know it was a teen at the time) in the book was really tore up over it and puked when he found out if I remember correctly. I felt the author did a really good job describing the emotional fall out after a shootout and how hard it was psychologically on everyone involved even though they were just defending themselves. as opposed to most books where the survivalist is some gung-ho kill-happy character with no emotional misgivings to taking another life. Just my two cents...


Well put and VTWHelen you where being very obtuse in stating that as though they just intentionally killed a kid...Ben stated the circumstances accurately. Now as far as looting...We live in a time when all of our money, savings, assets are electronically accessed. SO now all of a sudden we all are broke. If there would have been folks at the stores (owners), it is clear from the character of the main characters they would have attempted to negotiated a trade. As I would do in the same circumstance. You seem to think that when things go to hell in a hand basket that you are above any sort of tasteless conduct... but I will tell you this...if your children are sick and dying or starving to death....and you have no other recourse....you will quickly lose your lofty notions...and if not...you don't deserve to be a parent.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Ben Byers said:


> as opposed to most books where the survivalist is some gung-ho kill-happy character with no emotional misgivings to taking another life. Just my two cents...


This is one of my pet peeves too in SHTF fiction. Civilians who have never been in a combat or law enforcement scenario just flip a switch and turn Rambo.... Even books where the characters are military should show SOMETHING or a reaction when they shoot a fellow American even in defense especially when its something "normal" like food.



Ben Byers said:


> VTwhelen also brings up a good point on looting and I think it is a good topic to debate, which you don't see much of. Most people either fall into 2 camps, the Never ever ever loot, or the I'm going to not prepare ahead and then loot everything I find scumbags. I thought the author's explanation and justification was actually pretty solid. Looting is not a black or white act, it is fluid. While we are all here trying to plan ahead for a SHTF scenario, when is it okay to loot(or is it)? I'd love to hear some other opinions.
> 
> Anyways, my opinion on the subject is pretty close to what the author put forward. Never, ever take from your fellow man or another survivor or you deserve to get shot. You should strive to be completely prepared when the collapse does come so you can be totally self sufficient. But if it comes before you can spend $6,000 on two years of food storage, I'd be first in line, taking some food from a big chain grocery store... I'm okay with that(again, only in certain long-term SHTF scenarios).
> 
> What do you guys think?


Ben - Your right on point with this and I completly agree with you. Stealing and looting are no exactly the same when it comes to terms of survival. The idiot who breaks into the walmart and runs out with a television and the mom who runs out with diapers and milk are not always viewed the same way.

The other factor is when there is perishable food in a store and the grid went down... is everyone going to sit on their morals as the food spoils? If you had a WISE food distribution warehouse next to your house and after your food supply runs out would you never enter in there? Deer Park water factory... nope sorry.

Add in the factor of a child having special needs such as asthema or something....


----------



## bamacrazy (Apr 9, 2013)

+1! I read it a few months ago and thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------

